# Do the professionals really understand



## zite (Jan 5, 2002)

Hello, I am new to this site, but so glad to have found it, it is so wonderful knowing there are people out there who understand what I am going through, I was told I had IBS 8 years ago, at that time it only flarred up every now and then, but as I get older it gets worst.For the last month or so it has gotten so much worst, the pain has been unbearable, a few trips to the ER to stop the pain with demoral.It is just awful.I feel like the professionals don't understand how much a problem it really is and how painful it really is. Hopefully soon, they will figure out something.Please feel free to email me and give me some pointers if you have any or if you want to just vent.(smile)


----------

